# Wetten dass aus Mallorca wo im Nachhinein ansehen



## ich558 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
würde mir gerne die Wetten, dass Sendung von letzdem Samstag ansehen da ich die letzten 10Tage im Urlaub war und ich ein Fan der Sendung bin  Nur finde ich in der weder ZDF Mediathek noch in Google die komplette Senung und frage mich nun ob es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit gibt das nochmal zu sehen?
mfg
ich


----------



## watercooled (20. Juni 2011)

Kommt nicht nachts manchmal ne Wiederholung?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2011)

Sonntag tagsüber wurde es wiederholt, und auf ZDF-Neo gestern Nacht (also Nacht auf Montag) - vlt. kommt es ja noch später in die Mediathek? Im Moment sind da wohl nur einzelne Auftritte usw. als Einzelvideos drin.


----------



## ich558 (21. Juni 2011)

Leider hatte ich auch Sonntags keine Zeit. Mist an die anderen ZDF Sender habe ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------

